# Weaning at 60 Days



## WolfeMomma (Jan 19, 2019)

Weaning at a little over 60 days ? is this ok to do. Im hoping to wean my Ram Lamb off his dam so he can head to his new home, he is eating grain/ hay and drinking water. I have looked around on google and advice seems to kind of be all over the place depending on what your operation is and type of sheep that you have. He is a Katahdin if that matters, Also very healthy and what looks to be a good weight, he is a solid and chunky little guy, I just don't have a scale for him to get on to get the official weight. 
Advice?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 19, 2019)

@Mike CHS weans ram lambs at 2 months and they can be sexually active REAL early. I cut mine and name them Dinner. I kept a ram lamb from last year's lambing. He turned a year old on New Year's Eve and had his first lambs hit the ground on December 9, 2018. 

I do think that it would be perfectly ok for you to wean your ram lamb now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 19, 2019)

All of the bigger producers that we know wean at two months and a month later put the ewe in with the rams.  We haven't done it as strictly as we should have in the past but we will wean all ram lambs at two months this year and put them on feed as well as hay so they are ready for market two months later.

You should be fine with what you are doing.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok thanks everyone. Do I gradually separate him? Or just go for it cold turkey. I'm glad the buyer is keeping him a ram I'm excited to see how he turns out  
Photo of the little dude


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 19, 2019)

He is going to be a nice solid ram from the look of him.  I just pull them and get the stress over all at once rather than dragging it out.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes, dairy folks wean at 30 days, you are good to go at 60 days with no special treatment! Make sure his mom isn't an over-producer so that she doesn't get mastitis (if he's her only lamb) when you take him off cold turkey.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 20, 2019)

mysunwolf said:


> Yes, dairy folks wean at 30 days, you are good to go at 60 days with no special treatment! Make sure his mom isn't an over-producer so that she doesn't get mastitis (if he's her only lamb) when you take him off cold turkey.


He has a twin , a little ewe lamb that will be staying on her for now


----------



## secuono (Jan 20, 2019)

Cold turkey with a friend or off to new home same day to new friends.
Have pulled at 7wks and left farm at 8wks before.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 20, 2019)

secuono said:


> Cold turkey with a friend or off to new home same day to new friends.
> Have pulled at 7wks and left farm at 8wks before.


He will have a ewe in the pen beside him so he won't be completely alone


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2019)

He is a handsome fellow!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks a lovely ram lamb. 

Like others have said, should be fine at 60 days, but he WILL protest, so keep him well away from his mother until he leaves your place.

Good Luck


----------

